# Strongsville Hobbytown Parking Lot Racing



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Finally got approval to use the lot at Hobbytown Strongsville.

2005 Summer Schedule

May 22
June 5, 19, 26
July 10, 17, 24, 
August 14, 21, 28
September 11, 18, 25

Track opens at 10:00. Sign ups close at 11:30. Racing at 12:00.

Electric Classes Only

1/10 Touring Car stock motors

Mini Cooper stock motors and mod motors. Both will run together, but will be scored separately.

1/10 Bombers pre 1970 bodies except GT 40. Stock motors. Any chassis you can get a body on with the wheels under the body.

1/18 Mini Trucks. Will run 18T's and Mini T's separately if there are enough. Any motor any battery.

1/18 Onroad cars 

Any other electric class with 3 entries.

Brushless motors and LiPo batteries in Mini trucks only.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

For anybody that would like to help.

We will be moving the track boards and equipment from the carpet track location in Parma to Strongsville on Sunday 5/15/05.

If you would like to help we will be at the carpet track at 10:00am.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

So are you guys infornt of the store or off to the side like last year?


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Mr-Tamiya said:


> So are you guys infornt of the store or off to the side like last year?


We're going to set the track up in front of the store. The pits will be off to the other side near the front of the lot.


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

Well its about time. What time are we starting set up?



Indeed!


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

ghoulardi said:


> Well its about time. What time are we starting set up?
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed!


8:30 am


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

so who all is going sunday??????


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

Not a real great turnout Sunday but big fun anyway. Parking lot is a blast! hope to see more ppl out for next race date (June 5th ). The highlight of the day was the Sweedish Bikini Team corner marshalls. See what you missed? Scheduling constraints prevent them from making a return appearance this year.  



Indeed...


----------



## !diot (Feb 15, 2005)

deleted


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

*marshals*

Rumor (unconfirmed) has it that the Dallas Cowboy Cheerleaders will be making an appearance as guest marshals on June 5th. Be there or be square!:tongue:



INDEED...


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

Bob, did you try the BRP cars on the track?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Next race date June 5th ??????????


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

2slow00 said:


> Bob, did you try the BRP cars on the track?


In trying to get everything together for thr first day, I totally forgot. I'm sorry. I'll get one out at our next race on the 5th.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

The 4th at Da Track or HT and do they run on the 5th?


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> The 4th at Da Track or HT and do they run on the 5th?


4th at Da Track
5th at HT

I'll get my schedule straight yet. :tongue:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

HUMMMM I may stop by on Sunday....


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

I'll be there Sunday, with my new Team Babaganoosh canopy. might even do a drift exhibition. any Coopers?


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

bigbadstu said:


> any Coopers?


I'll have mine.


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

*woo hoo!*

Now that I think on it, Team Babaganoosh had a stellar day last race. Took 1st & 2nd in touring and 1st in mini-t. Must be those official Guy Le Douche bags!


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

Robertw321 said:


> I'll have mine.


 Hey man, did you get my message? I was hoping to hear back from you


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

How did the race go Sunday???


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> How did the race go Sunday???


Race went OK but a light turn out. 7 TC's, 3 Coopers, 6 Mini trucks, but only 12 drivers. Tried a BRP. Ran OK on 99% of the track but there is one hole/bump place thats hard to get around. Traction seemed a litle hard to come by, but we really didn't do anything to dial it in.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Does the track have power for us to use?


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Micro_Racer said:


> Does the track have power for us to use?


There is a very limited amount of power available. But if we pop the breaker the computer goes down too.


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

*???*

Is it just me or are things really dead here? 






Indeed!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Bob >> How did todays race go?? Super nice weather. I was going to stop out but ended up watching the 6 car F1 race. WOW it sort of looked like our BRP races this summer.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> Bob >> How did todays race go?? Super nice weather. I was going to stop out but ended up watching the 6 car F1 race. WOW it sort of looked like our BRP races this summer.


 

Ar least we had more cars than the F1 debacle. Maybe Michelin should talk to Goodyear about making a tire.  :roll:  

It was a good raceday but still kind of a light turn out. 11 Tc's and 4 mini trucks. Started at 12:00, 3 heats and a main, and were packed up and ready to go by 4:00. Still no BRP's in sight. We did duct tape a thin piece of fiberglass over the one problem spot and it seemed to work well.


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

*hot racin'*

Looks like I picked a good day to skip. Had to be brutal on the concrete!:drunk: 




Indeed...


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

Robertw321 said:


> Ar least we had more cars than the F1 debacle. Maybe Michelin should talk to Goodyear about making a tire.  :roll:
> 
> It was a good raceday but still kind of a light turn out. 11 Tc's and 4 mini trucks. Started at 12:00, 3 heats and a main, and were packed up and ready to go by 4:00. Still no BRP's in sight. We did duct tape a thin piece of fiberglass over the one problem spot and it seemed to work well.


 Did you get my email bud?


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

ghoulardi said:


> Looks like I picked a good day to skip. Had to be brutal on the concrete!:drunk:
> Indeed...


There's never a good day to miss racing.  

BTW I think you still have a transponder ROOKIE!


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

uspancarchamps said:


> Did you get my email bud?


Yes I did and thought I returned it. Sorry about that. Most of our racers are new racers and have never seen a pan car. When we ran indoors a few 1/12 scalers, from NORCAR, showed up but there was little interest from the Hobbytown racers. I don't think we could drum up enough interest for 1/10 pan car.


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

*tranponder*

Yes I did take a transponder. Didn't discover it till the following Monday. You too will understand when you get old & feeble like me.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Hahhahahha!


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

ghoulardi said:


> Yes I did take a transponder. Didn't discover it till the following Monday. You too will understand when you get old & feeble like me.


I'm already old and feeble like you  , you've seen me drive. Thats why I bought personals. :jest:


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*18T and TC3*

Howdy boys,

I'll be over on Sunday to join you in some racing. I hope my tire selection and chasis set up will compete with all that yall have learned over the past weeks. 

Hey Bob, what do you roll your touring car out at HT. I was thinking that 1.00 might be a little much, but it sure would be fun feathering the throttle the whole time. Hope to pass someone soon.

Later,
Gabe


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

insaneriders said:


> Hey Bob, what do you roll your touring car out at HT. I was thinking that 1.00 might be a little much, but it sure would be fun feathering the throttle the whole time. Hope to pass someone soon.


Gabe,

Being on rubber tires, I don't figure out rollout. Last race I ran a Monster geared at 22/72 running Take Off 27's which are about 2.5" in diameter.


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Pretty Close*

Bob,

Looks like your running about a .96. Just messing around in the driveway I guessed about a .95 would work fairly well. See you guys soon.

Later,
Gabe


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

insaneriders said:


> Bob,
> 
> Looks like your running about a .96. Just messing around in the driveway I guessed about a .95 would work fairly well. See you guys soon.
> 
> ...


Gabe I didnt see the track this year but last year I was running between .90 to 1.00 just depended on the surface of the track for me. Are you gonna perform any 3D arials Sunday like your triple Mig Twist Last race night? oh wait thats right I wont be there to give you the launch!:dude:


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*No Mic Twists*

No Jay,

That maneuver put a wicked white strip down the roof of my car! BTW it will still be there while I'm racing Sunday. This adds flavor, and scares away the competition, when they see your glory marks. 

You will have to admit when I was approaching you at Mach 1 with Tony's Power Push 3800 cells, you had no other choice but to put me over the boards or never see me again. 

I haven't gotten faster, just more determined not to let the next faster car give me any crap. However I will bow down when it is apparent it is a no contest. 

Does anyone else want to run grass oval in my backyard? Come get some.
My Tub Chasis 1997 RC 10 GT will be handing it out! It may be a small track but it is very technical, just ask Jay.

Later,
Gabe


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

insaneriders said:


> Does anyone else want to run grass oval in my backyard? Come get some.
> My Tub Chasis 1997 RC 10 GT will be handing it out! It may be a small track but it is very technical, just ask Jay.
> 
> Later,
> Gabe


Very technical! as you start by the drivers stand you are going on a sweeper that abruptly goes into a 90 degree corner(which has a cement obsticle in the path that can be jumped or go around on either side , or if you feel lucky you can side slide it over the top, then down the straight to a 2 foot wood and tire jump, then upon landing imediatley turning left or face the chance of drifting to far hitting tomatoe plants or worse, sliding and flipping into the fish pond, then its down the back straight where you must squeeze between the tree and shrubs, alittle too much inside your railing a tree alittle to far outside its getting stuck in shrubery, then its another left hand turn and Jam on the gas yanking the front wheels skyward comming dow the final straight before the big sweeper, you have to feather the throttle a bit to put the front down so yo ucan steer or you will drift or wheelie right into the limestone and high side by the driver stand, and then you ready to do it all over again! Its a blast! electric or Nitro, but nitro is more of a kick in the pants! nevr thought I would say that but it is! I still hate nitro though! :dude:


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Lol*

LOL , LOL

You nailed it the only part you forgot was all of the marshalling!


----------



## Doorman (Oct 6, 2001)

*Insane!!*

Gabe, Let me know if you need a set up (TC3) for outdoors w/ rubber tires.

Take Off CS 27's are the tires I was trying to remember the other night.
Will make ya fast!!

Tracy


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

insaneriders said:


> LOL , LOL
> 
> You nailed it the only part you forgot was all of the marshalling!


oh yeah you mean the lack there of, or running like a madman to get to th truck form the stand before it stalls when its flipped :jest: Hey do you need me to bring you those tires? call me


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

*backyard track question*

No windmill or 360 degree loop of death?:lol:


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

ghoulardi said:


> No windmill or 360 degree loop of death?:lol:


NOt yet!


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Five foot table top*

I believe the loop of death wood need to be made of clear plexiglass, and would have low traction. But a Table top that is five feet high and twenty feet long should put on a good show. Got Dirt?!

Later,
Gabe


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

What time does racing start on sundays?


----------



## EAGLERACER (Feb 1, 2005)

High Noon


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

EAGLERACER said:


> High Noon


you may see me then! you are racing today right? i mean unless it rains out\


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Rain?*

You guys quit too easy. I told you and hour. Okay so it may have taken an hour and a half to dry out. Well worth the wait in my opinion, so I could put on the proper tires and spank Bob in the Main Touring Car Stock class. 

BTW Bob I'm not building any crazy motors, I don't even have a dyno, unlike you. I think you should figure your roll out since we are running two different pitch gears. That way we can compare apples to oranges. My only downfall to this point is that my 9.2 hot lap last week, and my 8.9 hot lap this week aren't fast enough. So I will keep railing boards at 35 MPH until I pull an 8.0 hot lap. I will find the combination, however I don't think it is in the springs as you suggested. I'm carrying more corner speed on the sweeper, therefore I believe I need more spring rate. I just got some more tires, but there not TakeOffs, since Steve doesn't carry them. Shoot, I've got three different style rims, due to stocking policy.

Don't worry Steve I'll let you know which rim takes the 35 MPH impact the best. Then you can stock only that rim! :wave: 
Later,
Gabe


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

insaneriders said:


> You guys quit too easy. I told you and hour. Okay so it may have taken an hour and a half to dry out.


Absolutely, we said wait a while and when we turned around most of them had packed up and left. I was the last one to pack up.



insaneriders said:


> BTW Bob I'm not building any crazy motors, I don't even have a dyno, unlike you.


I wasn't suggesting you were doing anything crazy. I haven't used any ROAR stocks yet and wanted to know what worked for you. Your spring combo is something I would probably not have tried. As for the dyno, it gets little use mainly just to weed out the dogs. I put the motor together and within reason it is what it is. I don't do any real tuning. The price on it was so good I just had to buy it.



insaneriders said:


> I think you should figure your roll out since we are running two different pitch gears.


I've run rollouts between .873 and a .956, so I think we're in the same ballpark.



insaneriders said:


> I will find the combination, however I don't think it is in the springs as you suggested. I'm carrying more corner speed on the sweeper, therefore I believe I need more spring rate..


You may be right, I used to run harder, red/blue 60/40. My other car is setup like yours and with similar motors it is definitely faster than the car I ran Sunday in the fast sections but slower in the slow sections. I know setups are dependant on driving style and it's kinda like where do I want to be fast. I was thinking about what Tracey talked about during the indoor season. He was using setups, on carpet, close to what I ran outside so I figured I'd give his ideas a try. You ran a 31 5:something small. I ran a 31 5:02 Sunday and a 30 5:00 something with my other car so I still say it's in the tires. So what kind did you get?


----------



## BAR 26 (Apr 13, 2005)

wut type of cars do you guys run???? I'm thinking of getting a Nitro on road for Parking lot racing but not sure wut to get?


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*More Sorex*

Now I have the full range of Sorex. My driveway is concrete similar to that in the parking lot. I did some Shore testing. Went to Sorex website and found what shore rating goes with what track temp. So the result was with a 94 F temp the 28's seemed good. Although after 5 minutes I might change my mind and go to a 32. 
Just spent way too much money on tires! After these get burned up I'll go to Take Offs. BTW how do you get yours Bob?
Later,
Gabe


----------



## bdavis27701 (Oct 1, 2003)

insaneriders said:


> But a Table top that is five feet high and twenty feet long should put on a good show. Got Dirt?!
> 
> Later,
> Gabe


When you get it built, let us know.I got a 7 year old that would love to come break it in for you.
I miss seeing you guys.With CJ running three dirtbikes it gets hard to even go to Hobbytown during the week.Hopefully we can make it out one Sunday to visit everyone.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

bdavis27701 said:


> When you get it built, let us know.I got a 7 year old that would love to come break it in for you.
> I miss seeing you guys.With CJ running three dirtbikes it gets hard to even go to Hobbytown during the week.Hopefully we can make it out one Sunday to visit everyone.


Hey brian your cooper and motor are at the hobby shop waitin for ya!


----------



## bdavis27701 (Oct 1, 2003)

Jay , you can run it in the outdoor races if you want or let Gabe run it.With CJ on 3 bikes and Kyle starting to race , I don't have time to think about R/C anymore.Seen a few guys running T-maxx's on the moto-x tracks.They don't seem to hold up well on some of the jumps.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

bdavis27701 said:


> Jay , you can run it in the outdoor races if you want or let Gabe run it.With CJ on 3 bikes and Kyle starting to race , I don't have time to think about R/C anymore.Seen a few guys running T-maxx's on the moto-x tracks.They don't seem to hold up well on some of the jumps.


i am not off on the weekends, but I will let gabe know, thanks! How is he doin in points?(your son)


----------



## bdavis27701 (Oct 1, 2003)

Right now he is 28th out of 90 sumthing kids in his class.Everyweek he moves up alittle at a time.Kinda sneeking up on the competition-LOL


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

*bring out yer Coopers!*

hey guys,

i got the day off Sunday so i'll be there, TC and Coopers get ready!

and we'll have another drift expo just for grins


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

Who has a cooper for sale? I'll buy it if I can race it tomarrow.


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Cooper?*

You already have two cars that push, and you want another? BTW, I got something for your 18T!
Gabe


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

you mean push you into the boards.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Brian may sell his, its ready to roll, just add receiver and radio, its sitting at the hobby shop waiting for him, but shoot him a Private message, his name is a few posts back.


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Nice Radar Images*

Its 10 AM and this little sprinkle is nothing compared to the next one that will be here in three to four hours. Jeff I'm coming anyway, it will only take one qualifier to spank you into submission. BAMMMM.
Gabe


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Nitro Jeff*

Hey your car and motors are done. Call me @440-503-6003.
Gabe


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Just a little patience*

Well once again, rain followed by sunshine. I guess I'm the only one willing to wait it out. You guys must have some really bossy better halves. 

OK here is the Vote. I want to race the next two weeks. If there is enough support maybe it will happen. If you talk to people that don't read this thread, ask them if they'd like to make up for the two rained out sessions. I don't know if the race directors can or will but it will never happen unless someone asks. 

So I vote YES to making up the rained out sessions.

P.S. If you don't wanna race you had better work on your car Bob, we both know it can go faster! Don't get complacent sitting in first place, your about to be dethroned.

Later,
Gabe


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

Nitro freak is always in. so here is the...I SECOND THE MOTION. I'll help as always.


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

*makeup dates*

I'M IN !!!:thumbsup:


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

going to the gate tonite. If you're not, call me 216-661-2002


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Who counts*

Well I don't know if the guys that don't pay get a vote. What the heck, since they make up half of the racers I'll go ahead and vote for them.

The Bob Family Yes
The Carroll Family Yes

Talked to Mitch, he said yes.
And Steve Shirilla is going through withdrawal. Aren't we all. 

Big Boss Man Steve can't say no, so YES!
Gabe


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Unless of Course*

On the other hand Steve might need the two weeks off to restock all of the parts I've been buying. Wait a minute, that's a good thing isn't it. Murphy's law would probably rain out our make up sessions. :wave:


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

i'm working this Sunday, so i vote YES! that way i can avoid the humiliation of losing to an outdoor noob like Gabe


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

I'll crush him in your name, stu


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Define Crush!*

To crush: as seen by Jeff, to maneuver ones car in a position so that it would intentionally be rear ended, over and over again. To crush is a bi-product of la pushe.

Toronto sucks
Gabe


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

When the schedule was set up it was set up that way for a reason. I than set my calendar around it. Don and myself are unavailable for the next two weekends and I think the Carrolls are unavailable for the second.

So if anybody would like to show up at 8:30 ( not directed at Ross, he does) bring all the boards up, set up the track, set up timing and scoring, run the race, take down the track after the race, take down timing and scoring and put everything away after everyone else has left ask Steve if it's OK. If it's OK with him, I'll bring up the charged transponders in time for you to race.

Now I know other people help set up and/or tear down, and we appreciate it, but for this to happen when Don, Joe and I are unavailable would take a commitment from a couple of people to be there from bare parking lot in the morning to bare parking lot in the evening.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

insaneriders said:


> Well I don't know if the guys that don't pay get a vote.


Actually our votes are the only ones that count.


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Hey Steve,*

Maybe one of the Carrols could show me computer ops during week one, good to go for week two. I'm sure Jeff and I can handle the boards. Then again all of this talk is much adeu about nothing without your input.

Gabe

Ps. I'll call from Houston this afternoon.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

insaneriders said:


> Maybe one of the Carrols could show me computer ops during week one, good to go for week two. I'm sure Jeff and I can handle the boards. Then again all of this talk is much adeu about nothing without your input.
> 
> Gabe
> 
> Ps. I'll call from Houston this afternoon.


Call me freak!


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

*Make-up*

I'll be there to help set up & tear down if we're racin' but I need to know before 2:30 on Friday. Call me @ 440-234-5857 (you can leave voice mail) or 440-382-3005. 



Indeed... 


Ross :wave:


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

*Ok...*

Mr Tamya, you're a freak!!!:roll: 






Indeed...


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

Oh good, I thought I was the freak. I can only do this sunday. 8-7-05 is no good for me. and I also would like to know ASAP.


----------



## russo11218 (Feb 13, 2005)

hey just curiuos i was just woundering if anyone knows if there is plan as to where hobbytown is going to run in the winter and when are they going to start ?i happined to talk to joe last weekend and the medina track when i was racing and he metioned that running at the gate was in the works for winter racing ,i dunno what to think about that because i really don't like the "vibe"......lol that place has but if it is going to be purely a hobby town crowd i think it would be cool other than the area.i was just hikng about so i brought it up.


----------



## One up One down (Oct 24, 2003)

*All electric welcome!!!!!!*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*To All racers: On Road Gas Racing

One up One down R/C Hobby Club

{For directions use mapquest}



Free Race Day & Party

RACERS APPRECIATION DAY

July 30,2005 Saturday

Ohio Army National Guard
4303 Green Rd.
Highland Hills, Ohio 44128 
Exhibition Racing only (Heat races, No mains)

· Each Racer up to 2 classes only
· Free Hot dogs, pop, & water (while supplies Last)
· Basic on-road, road course.

**All Classes welcome** 

***No Club Race Sunday, July 31st.***

We start at 12noon-6pm

P u t o n y o u r r a c i n g s h o e s ! 





Race you later..........*


----------



## Medved (Sep 19, 2002)

russo11218 said:


> hey just curiuos i was just woundering if anyone knows if there is plan as to where hobbytown is going to run in the winter and when are they going to start ?i happined to talk to joe last weekend and the medina track when i was racing and he metioned that running at the gate was in the works for winter racing ,i dunno what to think about that because i really don't like the "vibe"......lol that place has but if it is going to be purely a hobby town crowd i think it would be cool other than the area.i was just hikng about so i brought it up.


Russo,

I believe Joe is correct. I also think that it is in the works for the hobby town crowed to run at the Gate. They will run their own races at the gate. I hope very much, that this does happen.

The "NORCAR" club has undergone some changes in leadership and is in a reorginizing mode right now. We hope to change the "vibe" of the club that you mentioned. 

We have one of the BEST facilities around to race at, and it just makes sence to share what we have.

Over the last month, NORCAR members have been making major improvments to the track! We have made the decision NOT TO RELEASE PHOTO's of the track, until after the opening of the track.

The LOOK and FEEL is going to be TOTALLY DIFFERENT! I think you will be pleasently supprised. Give it a chance!

Pete


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*July 31 and August 7*

Good news Racers,

Steve has agreed to make up the two rained out races by holding races the next two Sundays. Bob won't be there so it will take a little extra help from the racers who don't normally give a hand.

We will be there at 10 AM setting up the track. It would be a good idea to learn what needs to be done so we aren't so dependent on one set of folks all the time. They will be taking a much deserved break. 

Thanks in advance to all who show up, and lend a hand.

Gabe


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

YEAH!!! I'm not sure I believe you. Bob, is what he says true? If so, I'll be there this sunday. 

PS The racers who usually don't help is....GABE..
Have we contacted as many as possible?


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Oh yeah*

Steve has email addresses, so those that don't frequent this forum will be informed. It really doesn't matter if no one shows up except you Freak, cause I'm gonna school you. 

Gabe

P.S. yes this is gonna happen.


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

*sunday*

 I'll be there. Starting at 10;00?
B.T.W. Stoo, Gabe ain't the only one spankin' you!:dude: 
Also, Ive got the lowdown on new "Team Babaganoosh" shirts. Cooler colors and priced right. See me at the track.


Indeed...


Ross


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

I thought practice was at 10. What about 9am like usual? Also, don't print your shirts before you talk to me. I may be able to help.


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Nitro Meth*

Mr., 
The track and computer set up will be at 10, to give Steve a little sleep in time. This was a strong plus for him, and being able to race was a strong plus for us. 

However I will be there at 9 to set up my table, I have to make sure my new Patriot Glass COOLING CAR STAND can be displayed. 

Gabe


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

you better, you better, you bet


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

*Start Time*

I agree. 9:00 Is a little better. Gives You more time to fix things that got broken in practice. See y'all @ 9:00.:thumbsup: 




Indeed...


----------



## russo11218 (Feb 13, 2005)

does anyone now if hobby town still has a losi jrx-s for sale there ?and how much they selling it for now ?.i hope they have lay away that way i can buy it for winter races


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

russo11218 said:


> does anyone now if hobby town still has a losi jrx-s for sale there ?and how much they selling it for now ?.i hope they have lay away that way i can buy it for winter races


Russo, Call them 846-1770 they have em in stock I just dont know the price off hand. Oh and by the way if we do end up racing at the gate with hobbytown this year ,dont worry come on out lots has changed. you'll see.


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Indeed What,*

Are you smoking a pipe like the guy from Mr Deeds. The English fellow? Indeed? Indebt! 

Bring your pipe and your car, but you have to smoke it while you drive it, that way you can say indeed when you cross the finish line. Behind me, but of course, do you have any Grey Poupon?

Faster,
Gabe

PS Speed and Handling equals adrenalinitis.


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Hot day today!*

Track temp was over 105 F. All three of us had a good time, broke lots of parts! 

Bob, hot lap 9.2 seconds. Main TC Stock ran 31 laps 5:05. 

So far for next Sunday it will be myself and Stu that have said yes. Unless we can get word out to a couple more guys it won't be worth it. Hopefully they will spread the word at Hobbytown. 

Later,
Gabe


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

insaneriders said:


> Bob, hot lap 9.2 seconds. Main TC Stock ran 31 laps 5:05.


I'm already there at a 31 5:02 and a 31 5:04.


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Maybe Not*

Do you think your take off 27's would work at 105 to 110. Lot's of debris too, we didn't sweep or blow the track. Just like the carpet if you left the line you were wicked loose for about a lap. 

Untill next time my friend.

Gabe


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

insaneriders said:


> Do you think your take off 27's would work at 105 to 110.


Probably, TO 27's are supposed to be good to 122° and I've run them at a track temp of 115°. 27's have the widest working range of any of the popular race tires, that's why they are used at handout races. But if not the TO 32's or Sorex 32's or 36's or the PR 32's would work. I've got the tire deal covered.



insaneriders said:


> Lot's of debris too, we didn't sweep or blow the track. Just like the carpet if you left the line you were wicked loose for about a lap.


We never blow or sweep.


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Hello all,

Finally found this forum. Now I don't feel left out. thanks Stu for pointing me here.

Well, I would have voted yes to the rain date make ups, but didn't get to this site in time to voice my vote. I guess I'll have to wait another week to break more parts. Got the 18T all ready to go....fast!!!

My half hearted attempt at a track at my house in the back yard ain't going to cut it. Scalping the grass with the lawn mower just isn't enough and I don't think the little women would like me tilling the back yard for a track!

See you all next Sunday

Mitch


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

calling all 1/18 racers:

y'all are gonna get spanked on Sunday. Prepare to meet thy doom at the hands of... MIDI-T!

the mid-motor mini monster should be assembled by then.

you've been warned. BWAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Stu*

You said that last week, Hey I'm racing at Mentor HT. Sure hope they are open today. Come on Mitch lets go.
Gabe
440-503-6003


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Smokin*

On a ten minute main, I ran 9 with 36 laps. The nitro's were mixed in with the electrics, but no one turned more than 34. The track was cool, wide open asphalt road course. 

Jeff is my truck done?

Gabe


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

welcome Mitch.
Hey Mr. Tamiya what's up? did you not like it or not get it?
Stu, I'll take my spanking, but you'll still take 2nd place. 
Insano, want your car?


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

Gabe, tuesday at the gate? did jay get his fan?


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

nitrojeff said:


> Gabe, tuesday at the gate? did jay get his fan?


I got that fan thanks. see you guys tuesday night


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

*Mamba clinic?*

hey Mitch, if you bring your laptop on Sunday, i'll bring my Mamba-Link and we can make Jeff's truck hella slow. anyone who wants to tweak their Mamba's power curve is welcome. this thing is really cool.

the MIDI-T runs, and is already broken (rear upright) but will be ready to DOMINATE on Sunday. if it doesn't Ross out.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

When you guys come back to the rug in the fall-are any of you thinking about a rubber tire/Ozite class? Everyone shout out yeah or nay and pros and cons please.

I want to know.

Ray


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

rayhuang said:


> When you guys come back to the rug in the fall-are any of you thinking about a rubber tire/Ozite class? Everyone shout out yeah or nay and pros and cons please.
> 
> I want to know.
> 
> Ray


I would be game! think of the money saved in tires in the long run! thats a definite pro, I feel it would make you more of a driver as well!


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

rayhuang said:


> When you guys come back to the rug in the fall-are any of you thinking about a rubber tire/Ozite class? Everyone shout out yeah or nay and pros and cons please.
> 
> I want to know.
> 
> Ray


I'd give it a shot.


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

what the heck, it's not like i don't have enough tires. count me in.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Thanks guys.. Heres some pros:
-droop, ride height, rollout and camber are now set and dont chnage.
-Its a different-but very enjoyable style fof driving and often leads to great racing and more passing.
-tires last a long time on carpet.
-no more chunking.
-
Heres some cons
-set-up may be harder to nail.
-cars wont have the grip of a foam car nor the laptimes.
-not much training for those who want to race the Champs.


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

I'm in for one more class, just don't know what one (rubber tire, mini cooper, bomber)
I'd like cheap, plug-and-play.


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

MITCH I have a 2100 li-po I don't need. want it?super cheap


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

nitrojeff said:


> MITCH I have a 2100 li-po I don't need. want it?super cheap


If mitch dont I will can use for my planes, is it 11.1?


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

Jeff, we can always use more Mini Coopers. but you'll have a hard time beating my new 4wd Twinkie (details Sunday)

if you want cheap plug n play we have some $13 r/c cars here at HT


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Don't forget the largest class with the closest racing last season!!!! BRP cars


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Bud-I havent charged either of my GP packs for my V2-and its been months since bought them and built them. Can you refresh me on how to do the first cycle to wake them up?


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

2-cell 7.4


----------



## russo11218 (Feb 13, 2005)

when will hobbytown start there indoor carpet season ? just curiuos ...........i am starting to miss touring car racing ,1/8 scale buggy is still fun don't get me wrong but i am still looking forward to the carpet in the winter.i am planning on buying my jrx-s soon i think the cheapest i found so far was like 358.00 at stormer hobbies but i think it will be worth it .........what you raceing this year jay ? Has anyone else tried the car out ?


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

russo-if you dont buy one locally-try kthobbies mail order!! They have a better price than $358 I think.


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

BudBartos said:


> Don't forget the largest class with the closest racing last season!!!! BRP cars


and those things never break, which is a nice change of pace.

must....resist....urge....nah, 3 classes is enough for me


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Ray>> Just charge at 2 amps and run or dump at about 6 to 8 amps. They will be fine. Some of my best packs are from last indoor season. Sure beats the batt of the month in 1/12th-1/10th !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
bigbadstu>>> 4 classes would be a cinch to run in one nite :freak:


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

BudBartos said:


> Don't forget the largest class with the closest racing last season!!!! BRP cars


 tuff call cooper or brp anyone else? isn't the gate too big for brp


----------



## Brian Rice (Feb 21, 2005)

nitrojeff said:


> isn't the gate too big for brp


Jeff, we have discussed removing a board here and there from the full layout to allow the track to be more suitable for the BRP cars. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

russo11218 said:


> when will hobbytown start there indoor carpet season ? just curiuos ...........i am starting to miss touring car racing ,1/8 scale buggy is still fun don't get me wrong but i am still looking forward to the carpet in the winter.i am planning on buying my jrx-s soon i think the cheapest i found so far was like 358.00 at stormer hobbies but i think it will be worth it .........what you raceing this year jay ? Has anyone else tried the car out ?


Still the X ray for me and 1/12th scale SG1


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Bigger the better!!! We can run more cars in a heat. The new drivers stand should help the BRP cars. Trouble was loosing sight on the straight if You get too close to the inside board. BRP racer set up is $100.00 that includes all but charger and radio gear. 

We will be having two classes again this indoor season. Stock and Pro stock. The only difference in pro stock is the motor which is a super 16D hand wound arm. Chassis batts and all are the same. Tires in racer package are what You need for carpet and will last almost the whole indoor season.
Like they say they are just about indestructable and don't need much maint. between rounds so they make a great second class.
And also don't forget We race for ribbions and huge trophys for the season points. 
If You didn't notice racing the BRP cars does help driving with other scales as You know there are two world champs and a couple of national champs that run BRP's
Hope to see a huge group running this season :thumbsup:


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Well put Bud!! They are a blast to drive-I do hope we get a good crowd of them at the Gate this winter (sorry-putting that in the Strongsville thread). BUd- YGPM

Ray


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Got it Ray already went out!!!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

russo11218 said:


> when will hobbytown start there indoor carpet season ? just curiuos ...........i am starting to miss touring car racing ,1/8 scale buggy is still fun don't get me wrong but i am still looking forward to the carpet in the winter.i am planning on buying my jrx-s soon i think the cheapest i found so far was like 358.00 at stormer hobbies but i think it will be worth it .........what you raceing this year jay ? Has anyone else tried the car out ?


DOnt know why your looking mail order, we have it on the shelf for 359.00 you can have it tomorrow, no shipping either!!!!! so come on down!


----------



## russo11218 (Feb 13, 2005)

well jay i was looking online because i wanted to save a lil money kt hobbies had for like 328 .00 dunno how much shipping would be but i plan i doing something by next friday (pay day ).but if shipping doesn't save me any money or that much i will come to the store and buy it there some times online shopping save you money and then not .But you know how it goes


----------



## russo11218 (Feb 13, 2005)

and still no clue when indoor season start's for hobby town ..................


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

*Bring On the Coopers!*

i couldn't contain myself until Sunday. this is Twinkie, the most potent version of the Stooper yet:










4wd, 2 19t motors and handling to match. looks like i'll be pretty busy running 3 classes...


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

WHAT IS THAT ????? Looks way too complicated for ME


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

pretty simple recipe: take 2 underperforming Coopers, one fwd, one rwd, chop 'em both at the middle of the battery slot, butt 'em end to end, modify an EVX speedo for single-pack operation, butt the ends together and viola. one ballistic stubby Cooper. Bob, you've got 36 hours to make one. i did this one in six. the custom body took another hour:


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

wow bigbadstu-I hope I get to see that car run someday. if yu get it on vid. by all means post it up or send a link!!!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

russo11218 said:


> well jay i was looking online because i wanted to save a lil money kt hobbies had for like 328 .00 dunno how much shipping would be but i plan i doing something by next friday (pay day ).but if shipping doesn't save me any money or that much i will come to the store and buy it there some times online shopping save you money and then not .But you know how it goes


your saving a maximum of $18.00 depending on what shipping arrangements are made, We have them In stock take it home the same day. Support your local hobbyshops, Sometimes price isnt everything, the service you get is more of the selling feature for me, I will pay a littlemore and know I will get the product support I need from the seller.


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

jay you have a pm


and I agree... buy parts online if you must, but buy your car from a local Hobbytown USA


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

Ray, it should do well on the rug, so you may see it in action at the Gate on a Friday night (fingers crossed), or come out to the parking lot tomorrow.


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

*BuRP CARS*

I plan to run a BRP car this winter, assuming we get something set up. There is a certain logic to low cost fun. Plus the bulletproof aspect appeals to me.:lol: 




Indeed...


ross


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

ghoulardi said:


> Plus the bulletproof aspect appeals to me.:lol:


you might even finish a race!


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

Bite Me Stu !!!


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Ross will be a test to Bud's design theories! :jest:


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

russo11218 said:


> and still no clue when indoor season start's for hobby town ..................


I haven't heard anything definite yet, on if there is going to be an indoor season.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

The BRP SC18V2 can take anything !!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Stu,

You have too much time on your hands. Hope we don't get washed out tomorrow so I can see twinkie go!
I'll bring the laptop for Mamba tweaking.

Jeff, not sure if you got my e-mail, but if you haven't sold the battery, I'll take it off your hands unless somebody else needs it.

I see people asking about the carpet racing. Is HT Strongsville going to have Friday nights again? And who was talking about a F! class? Now there's some parts to break.

See ya all tomorrow (provided it ain't raining)


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

*discharger?*

Jay, I guess I could use some advice.I have a few good pack and want to keep them in good shape. I discharge to .9 now with bulbs @ 15amps. I think I would like a tray type to do each cell.what do you think?


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

can Hobbytown and the Gate work it out to race on sundays together? friday night and sunday may be too much


----------



## LordBaer (Oct 1, 2001)

nitrojeff,
I'm not trying to start a flame war, but if both nights can be supported by enough racers, why not have racing both nights. I know especially nearer to the champs, racers are going to want to practice as much as possible. If attendance falters, then maybe talks of combining days would be in order.


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

I'm only crying because I'll probably have to choose fri or sunday.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I suggested wed or thursday for HT and Sunday for NORCAR !!!!


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Hello all,
Just finished packing the car and it's misting/raining here. I can only assume that it's raining in Strongsville.

I'm leaving the stuff in the car and will watch the Weather service to see if it will break, but I can't see driving all the way there just to get rained out again.

Hope to see you all later today.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

bigbadstu said:


> Ray, it should do well on the rug, so you may see it in action at the Gate on a Friday night (fingers crossed), or come out to the parking lot tomorrow.


My "Ridiculous" speed car is ging to be a 1/10 pan car on six cells and a 7x1 motor. I have almost everythingi need to run it now. Just need to pop a servo in it and get one of my receivers out of another car and into this one and its ready. Its a 10l2 or 10l3 with a P35 body on it. Maybe well have to have a drag race at the Gate or somwhere


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

sounds good Ray, but as all in attendance today will testify, Twinkie has gone right past Ridiculous Speed and into Ludicrous Speed! i need a Spaceballs driver figure.


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Blah, Blah, Dif blown, something*

I don't remember how fast it was, it did corner nice though! But when your going slower it is easier to corner. Dif, Dif, sniff, sniff. See you all at the Gate, I don't have anymore Sunday's off. Winning both classes today finished the outdoor season nicely. Indeed.

Gater,
Gabe


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

nitrojeff said:


> I'm only crying because I'll probably have to choose fri or sunday.


and whats wrong with that:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

rayhuang said:


> My "Ridiculous" speed car is ging to be a 1/10 pan car on six cells and a 7x1 motor. I have almost everythingi need to run it now. Just need to pop a servo in it and get one of my receivers out of another car and into this one and its ready. Its a 10l2 or 10l3 with a P35 body on it. Maybe well have to have a drag race at the Gate or somwhere


Ray, I dont think Stu transcends that kind of speed to an RC car. his cooper is fast but your 10L is/will be insane speed run material!!!!!! I would like to do that with a 12th scale again, I had a 12L back in the day clocking off 50+ mph runs on 6 cells 10 turn double on an outdoor track running a nissan P90 body and a buds bi level wing for extra down force so I could turn and keep the rear end planted!!! it was awesome!!!!! I miss the old days of 6 cell mod 12th outdoors! I am sure Bud may have some stories from those days! LOL


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

bigbadstu said:


> sounds good Ray, but as all in attendance today will testify, Twinkie has gone right past Ridiculous Speed and into Ludicrous Speed! i need a Spaceballs driver figure.


Its fast for sure! and from what I heard handles ok, I dont think it will take a 10L on steriods though


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

insaneriders said:


> I don't remember how fast it was, it did corner nice though! But when your going slower it is easier to corner. Dif, Dif, sniff, sniff. See you all at the Gate, I don't have anymore Sunday's off. Winning both classes today finished the outdoor season nicely. Indeed.
> 
> Gater,
> Gabe


Bragger:thumbsup:


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Gabe...you won today? Musta missed it.

Congrats..too bad you won't be out for some more parking lot fun. Your car was hooked up! Scared Jeff right out of the track! 

Nice excuse Jeff, but I've already used that one. Wife had a flat tire. At least it was car related. 

Had fun today with you all...too bad I broke both cars in the Mains, but what the heck, there both back up and running already.

Se everybody Sunday.


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Hey Jeff,

Thanks again for the battery. I'll put it to work next week. :thumbsup:


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

Mr-Tamiya said:


> Its fast for sure! and from what I heard handles ok, I dont think it will take a 10L on steriods though


ain't but one way to find out! :dude:


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Stu,

I think you guys should have a race, but blind folded!

We'll tell ya how it ends.

You know that you have created a whole new class...Frankenstien Modified! Everyone is going to go through all their old crap to see what they can make.

I'll need to break some more stuff to create a stock pile to pick from.


----------



## russo11218 (Feb 13, 2005)

hell to be honest i would rather have it on friday .race day, cuz then you got the whole weekend left to do whatever you want ,but from what i here i think it was bob he said that he isn't to sure that ht is even going to have a indoor season wich is really got me thinking i thought last season was pretty good turn out So why wouldn't there be a indoor this year ?is it lack of money or does steve and the other guy's just not want to do it this year ? i dunno ......all i do know is i really don't want to go to the gate to race .i mean i have been told that the "vibe "there has changed but i find that hard to belive on the other hand if that was my only choice then i guess the gate itt is ..........sorry about the spelling guy's robert


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Hopefully*

I really hope that HT Strongsville goes to the Gate this winter. It provides a lot of positive aspects to its followers.

The track is already there, and costs half as much to the HT.
Hopefully would be a more permanent location from year to year.
If your really hardcore there could be up to three chances per week to run.
If your goal is to excel, some of the best in the country are there.
The more people that race at one track the closer the competition.

And one for Steve: the more we race the more parts we buy from our sponsors. Period.

Later,
Gabe


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

I've never been to the Gate, but one of the reason's I bought my JRX-S is to run on carpet.

I plan on going there and have been trying to get good enough so as not to get embarassed. I was really hoping to run with all of the folks that I started racing with last winter. Good fun group and have some fun. 

I truly hope all can be settled by indoor season. If not I will run out at the Gate regardless, but hope to have a chance to run the BRP, 18th and bomber. I would hate to have all that stuff lying around and would probably sell it all off if I was unable to race them.


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

i'm up for a Franken-Mod class (kinda goes without saying). should we have rules? hmmmm, i've got the E-Maxx 14-cell setup, i wonder if that would fit in a BRP car?

speaking for myself, i hope HT at the Gate comes to pass. i will say that negotiations are continuing, but beyond that i have no information. to paraphrase the immotral words of Indiana Jones, "that depends on how reasonable we're all willing to be, all i want is to race!"

as far as Coopers go, Twinkie wants to run! but if the two motors constitutes "too much modification" (like there is such a thing) then i'll give up my points and just race her for fun. btw, she's got a wing now.


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

Gabe, I'm glad to hear my absence made you look fast. sorry I missed your last sunday race.
I didn't want to start a debate. Friday night racing is ideal. I've just been racing with both groups and don't want to choose. 

BTW the vibe at the Gate is that which YOU bring. If the fast guys are intimidating, remember..we are all playing with toy cars. now let's race!


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Faster*

Jeff, it wasn't your absence that made me look fast. It was NitroJeff the mechanic that made my car fast. BTW, I have a new noise, hmmmmmm.

Later,
Gabe


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

bigbadstu said:


> sounds good Ray, but as all in attendance today will testify, Twinkie has gone right past Ridiculous Speed and into Ludicrous Speed! i need a Spaceballs driver figure.


 My car is done!! I thank you STU for the inspiration-or was that motivation to finish the car. I even dissasembled my beloved Tamiya F201 to nab the receiver out of it!!! It has what appears to be a 10 yr old mod motor in it-but that should be enough to get it trimmed out. It wont be pretty-but it should be fast!! I cannot wait for an opportunity to rip on it.

I hope Twinkie is vereythng you hoped it would be-sounds like it is!!! project cars ROCK!!! Especialy when the goal is -as you say "Ludicrous Speed"


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

hey Mitch, why don't you come to the Gate tueday?I'll loan you some tires and front suspention parts.


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

you should come too stu


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

insaneriders, nitrojeff, Robert-I almost nabbed a $40 Cyclone ESC today-but I was one bidder too late. That and when i get my servo back from KO-I'd have been ready to build up a rubber tire TC3. Alas-I must keep looking for a cheap ESC to come along to complete the Rubber tire sedan!!

Ray


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

rayhuang said:


> insaneriders, nitrojeff, Robert-I almost nabbed a $40 Cyclone ESC today-but I was one bidder too late. That and when i get my servo back from KO-I'd have been ready to build up a rubber tire TC3. Alas-I must keep looking for a cheap ESC to come along to complete the Rubber tire sedan!!
> 
> Ray


Ray I feel your pain I missed a cyclone/pit wizrd combo for 50.00


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

rayhuang said:


> I almost nabbed a $40 Cyclone ESC today-but I was one bidder too late.
> Ray


If your talking about Fleabay, you really need a sniper program.


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Hey Jeff

It's Tuesday nite and I think I missed the Gate. What is the schedule for next week?

I'll need to plan ahead. Talk to you Sunday


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

with a little more planning, i might make it there as well. let the Midi-T taste carpet, and see how Twinkie stacks up against Ray's frankenbeast.

on another note, i just found out that i'm on the beta list for Castle's new Mamba Maxx system. i should have one to play with as soon as they crank out a few prototypes. damn, it feels good to be a gangsta...


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

*hobbytown/gate*

Once again I need to ask (in a whiney voice), Why can't we all just get along? I really would like to see the h/t crowd on Fri. nights at the gate.




Indeed...


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

bigbadstu said:


> with a little more planning, i might make it there as well. let the Midi-T taste carpet, and see how Twinkie stacks up against Ray's frankenbeast.
> 
> on another note, i just found out that i'm on the beta list for Castle's new Mamba Maxx system. i should have one to play with as soon as they crank out a few prototypes. damn, it feels good to be a gangsta...


bigbadstu-the pan car was Off the Hook. I dont even think my 1/8th Serpent was this fast. It was fun to drive all this horsepower and wide tires!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

hey yall, tues aug.30 is a race at the gate. let's have the hobbytown crowd in force that evening.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Gabe-I have everythng I need to build up the rubbertire TC3. I checked a set-up for rubber tires/carpet thats a little old, but I am sure good. IT had gold front springs, blue rear, but the shock oil was the same as for carpet. Oh-also a thin sway bar front and rear with a one-way. I am not going to do the one-way because that will mean bent or broken outdrives and gears, etc. Last-no antisquat and 3 degrees rear toe in. 7 n droop gauge front and 5 rear ith Yok 139GS tires and firm inserts. I have 138G's with firm inserts.


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

i plan on stopping by on Tuesday, not for a full session, just long enough to let Twinkie have a run at the pan car from hell and see how the Midi-T does on the rug. Ray, you gonna be there?


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

bigbadstu-sorry-I was gonna rape it for all its electronics to run rubber tires with Gabe!!! It willl live again soon though.


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

then i win by default


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

I will pit my rally TC3 in this mix of twinkies and dragons


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

bigbadstu said:


> then i win by default


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Yup-but round one ONLY goes to you if you show up Tuesday and run it at the Gate.


----------



## DJohnson (Oct 27, 2004)

Hey boys!!! Long time no chit chat!!! Hows the summer racing going? Good I hope! Jay, Gabe, you guys racing outside at all or just at the Gate. Still lookin' for ya out in Medina... To redneckish for ya :lol:? Any scoop on whats happening with Hobbytown/Gate/Friday night racing? Just curious, the summer is ending soon  and soon it will be time to come indoors... time to start planning. Catch ya later.

Dan


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

S0oooo whats the word on HT at the gate???????


----------



## Steve @ HT (Oct 18, 2004)

It's going to happen! Friday nights starting September 30. Full schedule and other details should be posted by tomorrow.


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

Steve @ HT said:


> It's going to happen! Friday nights starting September 30. Full schedule and other details should be posted by tomorrow.


 super cool!!!


----------



## viper311 (Jul 10, 2005)

is it going to be at the gate?


----------



## Steve @ HT (Oct 18, 2004)

Yes, we will be running the HobbyTown indoor races at the Gate this year. The racing location is the only thing changing from the last several years.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

YAHHHOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love it!! This means a lot to me personally. As one of the three who moved the Gate from a temporary facility to a permanent one-this sort of cooperation is more than I could have dreamed of a few years ago.

I hope this means-among other things-more days the Gate is used and that means more time it is open for EVERYONE to be able to use it!!! It was never my dream for the Gate to have to run in such a miniscule fashion-but the economy of such a low income developing, but high cost creating facility dictated it.

GO NORCAR, GO STRONSGSVILLE HOBBYTOWN, GO BRP, GO 18TH SCALE TRUCKS, GO SEDANS AND GO 12TH SCALES!!!! Were all winners!!!


Do not spoil this gift of cooperation by more internet squabbling about schedules, , etc. It will be what it is for more reasons than most could possibly fathom-so lets be happy!! Everyone!!!


----------



## Marty Mangione (Jan 7, 2004)

THIS IS GREAT MORE DAYS TO RACE AT THE GATE. ALL THE WORK PAYING OFF.Steve i look forward to racing with the HT crew again. Ray, i could`nt have said it better my self YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Team short Bus runs MAXAMPS CELLS. Marty(btw can`t wait for Tuesday).


----------



## whynot (Oct 1, 2001)

Sweet will there be 12 scale racing on Friday nights now and will it be every Friday.Is there going to be anything on Saturday.And norcar will still be racing on Sunday.What nights will be practice? Sweet this is going to be a good winter.
mike


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Steve @ HT said:


> It's going to happen! Friday nights starting September 30. Full schedule and other details should be posted by tomorrow.


 I think I am actually gonna cry!!! WOOOHOOOOO!!!!! i was hoping!


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Thanks Steve (and whoever else was part of this)

I'm really looking forward to carpet season this year. I'll be watching for the schedule and will start getting carpet stuff ready!


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

super fun today. 
hey Gabe call me. is that the original arm from the monster motor? both motors had meltdown! the monster ran about 4 feet. less than stellar showing for me in touring,


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Jeff,

I think it was the bleach burn-outs you were doing that melted the motors.

Could it be your ESC screwing up? Don't really no too much, but it musta been snding some serious electricity through there.

Well..back to Hendrix at Wooodstock.


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Jeffy, talk to HT*



nitrojeff said:


> super fun today.
> hey Gabe call me. is that the original arm from the monster motor? both motors had meltdown! the monster ran about 4 feet. less than stellar showing for me in touring,


Jay from HT has already sent two motors back to the manufacturer. They seem to have a bad batch of arms. On Jay's motor, he'd run it in for 300 seconds on the pulsar and then it would quit! Sounds similar to yours. Take the receipt and both motors back if you think your having this issue. My three motors must have been from a earlier batch. 

GABE


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

*Ht/gate*

Well WOOOOOO HOOOOO!!

heh heh...GUY LIKE!!!





Indeed...


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

*New track record*

Let's hear it for Matt the Cat With 33/5:04 run on Sunday with a borrowed car. :thumbsup: 
Always said I could build & tune, just can't drive. 



Indeed...


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*That's great!*

Holy smokes Matt the CAT!!!!! That is wicked fast. GREAT Work only sorry I couldn't be there to get whooped.

Later,
Gabe


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Track was fast yesterday. I did a 32 and Steve Shrilla did a 31.


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

and I smoked two motors and two esc's and still missed the main. but I had the right tires.until I tried traction compound.
I even blew out the rear diff in the T-maxx doing wheelies.
some days are better than others


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

i managed to complete one heat with the Midi-T (3rd place) and dropped out of the rest due to breakage; the TC was all over the place with worn-out tires (not just down to the cords, but THROUGH the cords). my canopy-kite scratched up the side of my truck and i dropped the big 12v battery on my foot.

you know what they say, a bad day racin' still beats a good day workin'.


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Hey Jeff,

You still got the 18T foams turned that you showed me? The cool looking rims with the slicks are causing me fits...they won't stay glued with all that high speed!

I'll have the new foams to give you Sunday. My truer doesn't have an arbor for the 18 wheels.


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

sure, I can hook you up. and it's not the speed breaking the glue bead. it's the boards.


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Speed + boards=bad


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

*Team Babaganoosh Sweeps Mains!!!*

A stellar day for team babaganoosh. Joe Carroll took the mini-t A-main, Joey Carroll took the B-main TC with a 31 lap run, and Ross took the TC A-main with a 33 lap run. Must be those stylish shirts they wear.:tongue: 


Heh heh, Guy like!


BTW, Thanks for the clean racin guys!


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

super freakin' fun!!! congrats Joe,Joey and Ross!! :thumbsup:


----------



## tc3racer98 (Nov 17, 2004)

Thanks Jeff, I couldn't of done it without you :thumbsup: . It was a great day for racing, warm and sunny with no rain. The track was fast and the cars were really hooking up, ya gotta love it. Maybe with a little more wind behind us we can hit 31 laps in the Mini class :jest: 

Thanks to everyone for some great racing, great driving, and loads of fun.

Way to go Ross and Joey, you guys looked really fassssst. :wave: 

Later!
Joe


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Congrats Ross, Joe and Joey....you all obviously cheated. 

Just a kiddin, really fun time. One of these days I'll figure out how to drive.

In my book everybody was fast today. Just when I think I'm figuring out what to do, I'm brought back to earth real fast!


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

well, it looks like i'm the rain god. as long as i stay away, you all have good weather for racing.

sounds like a perfect setup for a corrupt old guy like me.

i'd better start seeing some "offerings" or i'll be there again on the 11th. i am after all a vengeful god.

couldn't make it yesterday; sick wife and i needed some downtime. that hurricane was a real workout.


----------



## tc3racer98 (Nov 17, 2004)

Jeff, you got a PM.


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

hey Joe, thanks. my lathe should be in next week. not that I know what to do with it.


----------



## tc3racer98 (Nov 17, 2004)

Cool.... Let me know if you need anything! We can do a Comm Cutting 101 class if you want. I got my training from Bob, Don and Ross.


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

*Stylin'*

The new Team Babaganoosh T-shirts are in!  Now, with maybe the exception of Stu, we will no longer have to worry about being "too sexy for our shirts :tongue: 





Indeed...


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

Hey Mitch. be sure you return your rc18 bumpers to RPM. they have a new design that's better. I had replacements in less than one week :thumbsup:


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

I gottsa lot of 'em.

Thanks for the heads up.

Played around with the TC today. Ripped er apart and back togeather again.

Re-soldered my batteres with new bars...wondering if ther's anything left in 'em.

MAD


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Hey guys figured I would put it up here first. My Xray T1 FK04 is up for grabs, It has the XRC chassis(thicker and staggered or rear battery placement) thick top deck, carpet front shock tower and stock one, Rubberneck bumper, spring steel front wheel hubs(stock aluminum in the rear) Ran excellent and is totally set up to run tight the way it is. This was jonsers old car which I bought at the beginning of last season and ran it almost all season, Due to a work schedule change I will not be able to race this year, and if I can at all I will concentrate on my 12th scale. Email me for price and picks! It will be going up on ebay in a few days if no one local wants it! this is just the rolling chassis and body and what extra parts I have (arms, carriers, belt, screws ect ect ) [email protected]


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

*Any guesses?*

 So who's gonna post the first 34 lap run? Is anybody gonna make 34 laps this year? 





If its got wheels, megabytes, or breasts, you're gonna have trouble with it!!

Indeed...


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

I think I could do 34 laps.............................in 3 heats!


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Stu check your mail


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

:thumbsup:


MAD1 said:


> I think I could do 34 laps.............................in 3 heats!


 IN ONLY THREE HEATS? MAYBE ON YOUR BEST DAY..... :thumbsup:


----------



## EAGLERACER (Feb 1, 2005)

DAVON said:


> :thumbsup:
> IN ONLY THREE HEATS? MAYBE ON YOUR BEST DAY..... :thumbsup:


I can say he can do it in three heats if he dont brake out in any of them and i should know i score him


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Sounds like a challenge to me


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

It will probabply help now that my rear camber is no loger-6 on the left and -4 on the right. Yep that's right....I guess I'm usually more concerned with the broken front wishbone!


----------



## EAGLERACER (Feb 1, 2005)

that will help you do know im just joking right


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Yes I'm used to it


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

hey Crazy1, your bumper is ready. It will defend your front end at least two full impacts. So that's one touch in the second qual. and none in the main !! You should be nicer to your cars or they may put themselves up for sale. :tongue:


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

MAD1 said:


> Yes I'm used to it


 WHAT ARE YOU USE TO ...THE JOKING OR THE BREAKING. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

I'm Wondering How Many People Are Interested In Running The Bomber Class On Friday Night At The Gate...hope There Will Be Alot


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Friday is the only night I beleive they will be running bomber and its usually a good amount of them too


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Well guys, It doesn't look like I'll make the grid today. Unforseen complications...not due to racing. Bummer!!!!
Jeff, thanks for the bumper, I hope to see you at practice on Wed.
Stu I'll get the parts this week, probably Monday.
You all have fun.


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

Well didn't this Sunday just suck?



INDEED!...


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

maybe for you it did. you left in such a hurry you left your chair behind. i'll bring it next week.

why did you painfully eliminate yourself from the main? we had a heck of a time getting marshals for the Mini-T race.


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

ghoulardi said:


> Well didn't this Sunday just suck?
> 
> 
> 
> INDEED!...


 let me get this straight..you QUIT 'cause your tires weren't working ?


to the rest of you..Great Racing!!!

we missed you Mitch. there were 7 or 8 minis, you could have looked fast.


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

i guess Ross took the message on the cake too literally...

GO FAST OR GO HOME!


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

I Don't Think That Would Have Help Mitch Because You Have To Keep The Truck On The Track And Together To Look Fast....


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Sorry I missed yesterday. fill you in Sunday.

I'm looking for Kryptinite parts for that damn 1/18th. I thought I broke the xxx-s alot!

could you guys really see me running the F-1 around. I would have to get a 54 turn motor and dial the radio to 5% throttle. Even then I would break something...I guess the terms "take it easy" and "slow" are not in my vocabulary! GO LIKE HELL AND BREAK SOMETHING!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

ghoulardi said:


> Well didn't this Sunday just suck?
> 
> 
> 
> INDEED!...


NO!!!!


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

Took it all apart. Think I found the problem. I'd rather not say what it was. It would be kind of embarassing. Went from silly fast to NO traction at all just like that. Hmmm.


----------



## EAGLERACER (Feb 1, 2005)

Come on ross spill the beans


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Well, I saw the thread dropping down the list and thought I would get something in here. I think I got things figured out with the old TC. Ready to give that damn 18th a try. Only two Sundays left? Gotta try and make the best of it.


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

We'll get you hooked up! I had the best luck on Sorex 32's last week. The 18 is a different story, that damn Joe went and got himself FAST and now he wants to do 30 laps every time. Super Freakin' Fun!!

See Y'all Sunday!

does anyone have 1(one) Take Off 27 mounted. I broke a rim and don't wan't to buy a new set.


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

*take offs*

Jeff, see me Sunday. I gotta tell ya though, even I have never broken a wheel ! :drunk:




Indeed...


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

no racing for me tomorow, got a funeral to go to


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Sorry to hear about that Stu


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Well I gotta say today was more enjoyable. Managed to run all day with 2 cars and didn't break until TC B Main. Left rear ball stud sheared right off, and that wasn't from me hitting anything, got broadsided in the left rear. Feels a bit better knowing it was a "racing accident" rather than smashing the wall all on my own.

Tons of fun and thanks Jeff for the bumper. I was really considering getting rid of that thing, but now it's fun!!!

See some of you at practice Wed. The rest, I'll see you next Sunday.

Remeber, get your Hybrids ready!


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

MAD1 said:


> Well I gotta say today was more enjoyable. Managed to run all day with 2 cars and didn't break until TC B Main. Left rear ball stud sheared right off, and that wasn't from me hitting anything, got broadsided in the left rear. Feels a bit better knowing it was a "racing accident" rather than smashing the wall all on my own.
> 
> Tons of fun and thanks Jeff for the bumper. I was really considering getting rid of that thing, but now it's fun!!!
> 
> ...


 WAY TO GO MITCH...TODAY SURE WAS ALOT OF FUN....I WISH THERE WAS MORE THAN JUST ONE RACE LEFT FOR THE OUTDOOR SEASON..GREAT RACING EVERYBODY...


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

Super Cool, Mitch! I thought I even saw you going fast out there. Where did you finish in the mini? 
and as for you Mr. Bob...... 
Great racing!


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

nitrojeff said:


> Super Cool, Mitch! I thought I even saw you going fast out there. Where did you finish in the mini?
> and as for you Mr. Bob......
> Great racing!


 I pretty sure ..3rd. I just need to get it to turn a little bit tighter.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

MAD1-I just copied this from Todd Hodge. I dont know if you saw it or not.

Using the LOSA3018 Thrust Assembly-His a key note on building your diffs on your JRXS. On the thrust assembly you will want to measure the outer diameter of the thrust assembly. You will notice that one of the thrust washers is larger in diameter. You will want to place this washer onto the diff screw first. Then put the caged ball assembly on the diff screw then slightly more lube around the caged bearing. Apply the next thrust washer (smaller diameter) next. Now you will want to use your 5 concaved washers in the opposite direction on the diff screw. You will want them in this orientation
[--)))))--

instead of

[--(((((--
Assemble the diff accordingly and you will notice a smoother diff.


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

rayhuang said:


> MAD1-I just copied this from Todd Hodge. I dont know if you saw it or not.
> 
> Using the LOSA3018 Thrust Assembly-His a key note on building your diffs on your JRXS. On the thrust assembly you will want to measure the outer diameter of the thrust assembly. You will notice that one of the thrust washers is larger in diameter. You will want to place this washer onto the diff screw first. Then put the caged ball assembly on the diff screw then slightly more lube around the caged bearing. Apply the next thrust washer (smaller diameter) next. Now you will want to use your 5 concaved washers in the opposite direction on the diff screw. You will want them in this orientation
> [--)))))--
> ...


 Yea....I saw it. I put my togeather, then saw it...so I ripped it apart again and put it back the T. hodge way. It is smother now. Unfortunately, I have to rip out the front and do rebuild that one as well.

Ray, thanks for thinking of me and I hope to see you on Wednesday for practice.


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

RAIN RAIN GO AWAY!!!!!! one more sunday


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

*Xray Fk04*

Last post for my X ray if anyone local is interested, its going up on eBay







sunday 275.00 with all spare parts has xrc chassis and thick upper deck, spring steel front hexs, carpet front shock tower. and a bunch of spare parts.


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Well the seasons over and, can you believe it, rain after we were finished for a change.

Just wanted to thank everyone for all the great fun. Thanks also to Steve for letting us run in the parking lot. Time for some indoor fun now.

See you all there.

Mitch


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

Heck Yeah, Super Cool everyone! That was a great end to a great season. Thanks Steve. See ya'll Friday.


----------



## EAGLERACER (Feb 1, 2005)

I want to say thank you to everyone that came out and raced with us the year had a great outdoor season and alot of fun.

Now time to put away the tents and move indoors hope to see you all indoors at the gate and thanks again for a great season.

Don


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

I would like to thank everyone that raced with us this season and special thanks to all that helped with setup and teardown. It was a great summer.
See ya on the rug.


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

OK before the post goes away. What did we think about the award metals? Should we try to have them for the winter season?
Also, if anyone raced in the parking lot at HobbyTown and did not get thier metal, ask Steve, he has them. We all know that Joey liked his a little too much.


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Thanks Jeff,

I thought it was damn thoughtful. Mine didn't say CHAMP though.......it said CHUMP!

What's with that?

Now the thread can die.

Roger Whilco, over and out


----------



## tc3racer98 (Nov 17, 2004)

*Dang Nice!!!*

Jeff,
I think it was a Great idea, we added "Summer" to ours so as to keep track of the seasons. Thanks again. :thumbsup: And don't worry about Joey, he's fine now that we have labeled everything in his room.  

Mitch,
I'm sure the label was suppose to say Champ, I believe the spell checker got a work out from Joey using it all day and it just missed that one, yea honest...yea I'm sure that’s what happen...yep that’s got to be it.....ah ok I'll shut up now. 

To everyone else,
Great summer of racing, we had some Freaky fun. Also I would like to thank Don and Bob for keeping it all together and to Steve for supporting our racing habit. And finally for all those who showed up early and stayed late to setup and tear down the track. Even when we set it up just to watch it get wet and then tear it down and then drive home with the sun in our eyes! Yep good times, good times.

See Ya at the Gate!
Joe, Linda and Joey


----------



## RCkidAGAIN (Sep 29, 2005)

Hey you all, I just want to thank everyone who helped me get my feet wet with my first race, I really had a great time. Since then I have purchased one of Buds cars, and I am looking forward to running that at the Gate. My big problem is getting their in time to register! Some one told me that I might be able to register the day before(thursday) is this true? And also, what time do they start running the 18th scales? Thanks again to the people that helped feed my appetite for wanting to race!!! I wish that I would have tried this years ago...


----------



## cobra611 (Aug 23, 2005)

I would like to start racing at hobbytown this summer, what should i do to get started? What kind of classes are most popular? i was looking into 1/10 touring or 1/18 such as a brp?? Is the 1/10 touring class 2wd and 4wd? will a pan car work?? Do you just go the first time ans sign up?? -Jon


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

Hey Jon, don't wait 'till summer. Come out to the Gate on Friday nights. Touring car is your best bet in the parking lot. Most are 4wd. We also had a good turnout in 1/18, but they were RC18T and MiniT's, and Yes, you just show up and Race. See the Hobbytown USA at the Gate thread for more info. Coming out to see a friday night race before you go shopping is worth the trip.


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

Oh yeah, it sure was neat to see this old thread come back!


----------



## cobra611 (Aug 23, 2005)

The gate??? where is this? do you have an adress? what city? near what places? any admission fee just to watch?? -Jon Also on 1/10 touring, what kind of batts are permitted? 3300's? 6 cells? max or no limit? stock so 27t right? no reverse esc??


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

cobra611 said:


> The gate??? where is this? do you have an adress? what city? near what places? any admission fee just to watch?? -Jon Also on 1/10 touring, what kind of batts are permitted? 3300's? 6 cells? max or no limit? stock so 27t right? no reverse esc??


 jon,the gate is located in southgate usa in maple heights...21411 southgate park blvd....take 480 east to northfield rd. turn right crossover libby rd. and turn right at the next light(southgate park blvd.) you'll see a bowling ally its across the street under the bingo sign...it cost nothing to watch and racing starts at 6:30 till around 11:30/12:00....come on up and check it out.....dave...go to this web site for more information...www.clevelandcarpetracing.com :thumbsup:


----------



## cobra611 (Aug 23, 2005)

6 oclock at night right? stupid question?? i just dont want to show up there and people say its in morning....


----------



## russo11218 (Feb 13, 2005)

yeah,i get ther about 5:30 pm to get set up on fridays and they run practice on wed. to i think at about the same time


----------



## cobra611 (Aug 23, 2005)

Once the summer season starts at Hobbytown, on asphault, will i be able to race a 1/10 scale pan car rc10l in the touring class? or will i have to narrow it so it is the size od a touring car? -Jon


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

cobra611 said:


> Once the summer season starts at Hobbytown, on asphault, will i be able to race a 1/10 scale pan car rc10l in the touring class? or will i have to narrow it so it is the size od a touring car? -Jon


We've had one or two pan cars run with the TC's but the tracks concrete not asphault and a might rough for pan cars.


----------



## cobra611 (Aug 23, 2005)

Cool, ill plan on trying that when summer comes. I just wasnt sure due to the size difference between a 1/10 pan to a 1/10 touring.


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Might means really*

Its rough on an 18T! Don't think I'd run any type of pan car on that surface, you really need full independent supsension or you might get really out of shape on the bumps, not to mention scrape the heck outa your chasis. Guess it depends on how much you like the current condition of your car. Go ask the guys at Hobbytown what works as far as cars and setups.

Gabe


----------



## cobra611 (Aug 23, 2005)

I dont care about scratches, infact ill set it up a little bit higher(right now i have it at 1/2 inch and it doesnt scrape while at kinsner blacktop) to fix that. The only main thing i was wondering, is if i have to narrow the car to fit a touring car body? Which includes, a new rear pod, cut front suspension and a touring car body, or can i keep it wider? ( 2 inches wider than a torung car) and use my stock body? i think that would "look" out of place, but if its alright!. -Jon


----------



## XXX-S_KID (Jun 19, 2006)

*Hello*

Whats up every one, this is the noob up at HT, lol :tongue: (Cory) for those that know who i am. I had a great time yesterday even though my car was really glitchy before the main, so i didnt get to race but i had fun. Does any know if overheating could cause that problem? And I just wanted to make sure that there is a race this sunday the 25. Also Jeff if you read this, if i bring up my T-Maxx do you think you could help me get it to stay running? It stalls all the time, If you could that would be great. :thumbsup: also the esc on my XXX-S is fine i have drive and reverse again, so thats a good thing i guess.


----------

